# kleiner Fehler



## Wow-Gamer (19. März 2008)

Hiho,

Nettes prog, aber eig unbrauchbar, da wenn man wissen will wie es ist full equipt zu sein, man sich nur einen p-server machen muss. Und was bringt es einem, alles auf max zu haben??? Oder männlich/weiblich anzugeben? Nun zu meinem Fehler:

Bei der Item-level-Suche, steht man solle eine Zahl zwischen 1-100 eingeben, es geht aber bis 156(175 mit den legendarys aus der fds). Sollte man vllt beheben, nunja, nettes feature, aber unbrauchbar.



Buffed ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (23. März 2008)

zu 1) Nen P-Server ausetzen erfordert schon ein wenig mehr Zeit.
zu 2) Wird noch gefixxt


----------

